# Basque: on egin multixto



## Susan2008

Arratsalde on!!

¿Qué quiere decir "on egin multitxo"?

No tengo contexto, es una despedida.

Eskerrik asko!!


----------



## Orreaga

Kaixo,

Creo que quieres decir "on egin *mutiltxo*", lo que significa "sé bueno, muchacho".


----------



## Susan2008

Eskerrik asko, Orreaga!


----------



## galtzagorri

Sin saber el contexto en el que se ha utilizado esa expresión, yo lo traduzco como "que aproveche muchacho".

Agur


----------



## Susan2008

Kaixo!

Seguramente era "que aproveche", era la hora de la comida


----------



## ezinsinistu

De acuerdo con galtzagorri, para mí es "que aproveche, chaval" o "buen provecho, chaval".


----------



## illerdi

Orreaga said:


> Kaixo,
> 
> Creo que quieres decir "on egin *mutiltxo*", lo que significa "sé bueno, muchacho".




Eso lo diriamos "ona izan, mutiltxo"


----------

